# Joined for the book clubs!



## fcmonroe

Hi!  I've been reading on a kindle since May of 2008.  (I killed my first with coffee, and Amazon did not provide a replacement!)  I'm interested in joining in on some of the bookclubs here, they look like fun!

Frances C. Monroe


----------



## Lynn

Welcome Frances. I too am looking forward to the bookclubs. Sorry to hear about the ealy demise of your first Kindle- there's another thread here about a kindle getting kneeled on and the screen cracked. Too scary to think about all the Kindle dangers  out there.


Lynn L


----------



## katiekat1066

Welcome Frances!  I killed a laptop that way    This is why (on very good recomendations from Kindleboarders) I got the warranty and handling warranty from Square Trade!  I'm stiff with fear that I'll do in my poor Kindle.  I'm looking forward to the bookclubs, too, will be looking forward to seeing you there!

Katiekat


----------



## Marci

Frances,

Welcome aboard!

Nice to hear from someone who is an "old timer" in that you got your first Kindle when it just came out.

The book clubs are very popular, and sure to be fun.

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

fcmonroe said:


> Hi! I've been reading on a kindle since May of 2008. (I killed my first with coffee, and Amazon did not provide a replacement!) I'm interested in joining in on some of the bookclubs here, they look like fun!
> 
> Frances C. Monroe


Frances, welcome!

Sorry to hear about your first Kindle, but glad to hear you've got your second one! We're all looking forward to the bookclubs! Glad you found us!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Hey Frances, welcome! The book clubs are going to be great.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Frances and congratulations on your first post! We are excited about the bookklubs! Feel free to ask any questions.

Linda


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Hey, Frances! Welcome! And like the others said, the book clubs look like they should be a lot of fun - waiting for them to start is the worst part!


----------



## Angela

Hi Frances and welcome! I am so looking forward to the book clubs. I haven't been able to participate in one since I moved here 1 1/2 years ago!  When I read about the coffee killing, I had to cringe... I figured if I was ever to kill my kindle, it would be by coffee or Dr Pepper! I have been trying very hard not to drink and read at the same time! Anyway, we are glad to have you here!


----------



## pidgeon92

I accidentally tossed my first digital camera across a parking lot.... That didn't work out too well for me either, as I recal.


----------



## Marci

pidgeon92 said:


> I accidentally tossed my first digital camera across a parking lot.... That didn't work out too well for me either, as I recal.


LOL - how did *that* happen?

Marci


----------



## pidgeon92

Marci said:


> LOL - how did *that* happen?


It fell out of my bag, and skidded at least ten feet.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

pidgeon92 said:


> It fell out of my bag, and skidded at least ten feet.


Ouch!!


----------



## Angela

pidgeon92 said:


> It fell out of my bag, and skidded at least ten feet.


Yikes! I have done that to every cell phone I have owned! Fortunately I have only killed one!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Welcome fcmonroe!!! I will be sure to keep my coffee a bit away from my kindle!

This is post number 500


----------



## Angela

Vegas_Asian said:


> Welcome fcmonroe!!! I will be sure to keep my coffee a bit away from my kindle!
> 
> This is post number 500


Congratulations VA on your 500th post! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Congrats VA on *500 posts!!* WOO HOO!!


----------



## Anju 

Yes congrats on 500!  I only have 450 to catch up LOL LOL LOL

WOO HOO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vegas Asian, congrats on 500 posts!


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Vegas Asian, congrats on 500 posts!


uuumm Betsy... I hope that bubbly is non-alcoholic... you know she is not of legal drinking age!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Angela said:


> uuumm Betsy... I hope that bubbly is non-alcoholic... you know she is not of legal drinking age!!


Busted!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> uuumm Betsy... I hope that bubbly is non-alcoholic... you know she is not of legal drinking age!!


No, no, that's sparkling cider!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, no, that's sparkling cider!


That's what they all say! Up against the wall, ma'am... 

Hey, I just noticed that my little avatar thingy has three stars. Cool. Oh, I'll just impound that champagne...hand it over!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

kreelanwarrior said:


> That's what they all say! Up against the wall, ma'am...
> 
> Hey, I just noticed that my little avatar thingy has three stars. Cool. Oh, I'll just impound that champagne...hand it over!


Well a late congratulations for over 200 posts KW! How did we miss that??


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Well a late congratulations for over 200 posts KW! How did we miss that??


Well, hey, I missed it, so I certainly wouldn't expect anyone else to catch it!


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Well a late congratulations for over 200 posts KW! How did we miss that??


And now he is well on his way to 300!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

here's for Mike! Congrats!










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, I went over 3000!

Betsy


----------



## Dori

Woo Hoo Hoo Betsy Congrats,

Can't wait to join a book club. 
and the thread shall not unravel.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Leslie said:


> And now he is well on his way to 300!


Holy cow, Betsy - 3000? Good heavens! I grovel in posting-envy...


----------

